# First time Morel hunting and got these...



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

First time I have ever been morel hunting and found these in about an hour....What a fun time! I was a little skeptical having never ate wild mushrooms before but after some looking on the internet and this site they looked good to me! 

Just fried up 5 in some butter and garlic salt and pepper. They were great! Now we will see if I make it through the night alive! :lol: If I do, the kids will get thiers tomorrow!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Were they all hollow inside? I'm no expert, but the big one at the middle bottom almost looks like a false.

I wouldn't sweat it much -- I think it's pretty easy to tell the difference if you know what to look for. Last year I found a bunch of falses and a buddy set me straight before I did anything with them.

I found my first real ones tonight too! Hopefully we're both alive in the morning! :lol:

KW


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

k9wernet said:


> Were they all hollow inside? I'm no expert, but the big one at the middle bottom almost looks like a false.
> 
> 
> KW


I double checked and it was not a false...Just a short fat one I guess. Well, I made it through the night and feel good! Time to cook some up for the kids!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

how do you know what a false one is? do they hurt you if you eat them?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

they're generally larger, irregularly shaped, reddish/brown in color, moldy smelling, and the real tip-off is that when you cut them in half, they're near solid or filled with a cottony substance. Note that I said "generally." None of those are hard and fast rules.

If you eat a false morel, you'll most likely get an upset stomach. You might lose coordination and feel a little drunk (and not in a good way!). In some cases, they have caused cardiac arrest.

If you don't know what to look for, take some time to really study images on the internet of real and false morels. If you find some shrooms, show them to an experienced shroomer before you eat them. I got duped last year until a buddy set me straight.

Most of what I just said was regurgitated from http://thegreatmorel.com/falsemorel.html and http://thegreatmorel.com/falsemorel2.html

I'm new to this too.

KW


----------



## drcamp09 (Jan 20, 2009)

My son found a false that looked identicle to a nice white. I said good job till i turned it over to see the stem full of cotton and the cap not attached. Had a nice big head and short stem like a white would but it wasn't. It got smashed. Make sure and check every one thoroughly. Good luck fellas.


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

false mushrooms hangs on the stem like a umbrella, not attached, if you are not sure, you should look them up, just to be safe.


----------

